# Aftermarket exhaust



## D12SDL (Mar 7, 2019)

As title I***8217;m after a aftermarket exhaust to replace the standard rear section as I***8217;m looking for more sound and possibly going stage 2. 
Thanks


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I have a litchfield 102mm system inc non-resonated y pipe for sale...
Definitely does the trick, it sounds insane...
07891664440


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a top quality titanium one


----------



## D12SDL (Mar 7, 2019)

What you asking for the titanium one


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

£500


----------



## D12SDL (Mar 7, 2019)

Dm sent


----------



## Mduklp (Feb 24, 2019)

I've got a 90mm miltek which includes the y pipe. 
If you're still looking.


----------



## D12SDL (Mar 7, 2019)

I am still looking can you DM me ?


----------



## Mduklp (Feb 24, 2019)

It won't let me PM you.


----------



## D12SDL (Mar 7, 2019)

What***8217;s your location? 
And asking price


----------



## Mduklp (Feb 24, 2019)

West mids.
£525


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

any pics of the 90mm Miltek which includes the y pipe?


----------



## Mduklp (Feb 24, 2019)

It's on Ebay
Item 323753915494


----------

